# انشاء مصنع للطوب الاسمنتي بمصر



## جيمي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان انشيء مصنع للطوب الاسمنتي وقد وقع اختياري علي المكبس الصيني بملحقاته لخط الانتاج البسيط ( مكبس + خلاطه + سير نقل الخلطه + عربات يدويه لنقل المنتج ) وواجهتني بعض المشكلات التي لم اجد لها حل حتي الان وارجو المساعده علي حل تلك المشكلات :
1- ما هي مكونات الخلطة وهل تحتاج الي تصميم ام لها مقادير ثابته
2- كيف اقارن بين حجم ومواصفات الانتاج من المكابس الصينيه وغيرها من المكابس مع العلم ان معظم المصانع المصريه تستخدم الان المكابس التركيه

يرجي الرد سريعا للاهميه


----------



## صناعي1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة لله و بركاته

بداية نتمنى لك النجاح و التوفيق من الله في مشروعك
بالنسبة للمشكلة الاولى، فبالتأكيد أن الخلطة لها مواصفات و مقادير و نسب
و اعتقد هذه يفيدك فيها مهندس مدني فقد تكون هناك كودات في بلدك تحدد مواصفات الطوب فالافضل ان تستفسر من مهندس مدني او من الجهات التي تنظم العمل الانشائي
اما المشكلة الثانية فيمكن المقارنة من خلال المعلومات التي يقدمها المصنع لخطوط الانتاج فعادة يتم تزويد المشتري بالمواصفات الفنية و التشغيلية و التي تحدد القدرة الانتاجية و المواصفات العامة للطوب الناتج
و يمكن التعرف على مواصفات الخطوط الموجودة في المصانع بسؤال اصحابها ان كان يمكن ان يعطوك هذه المعلومات

و يسرنا في المنتدى ان نقدم لك هدية و هي كتاب عن انشاء مصنع صغير
ننصحك بقراءته بالكامل و ذلك حتى تنشئ مصنع على اسس علمية صحيحة و للحصول عليه ادخل الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119438.html

وهذا الموضوع يفيدك لانه عن نفس الفكرة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11737.html


----------

